# Yellowish fat after cure



## stannc (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey guys.  Just pulled out a slab after about 12 days of curing. When I started the cure I realized I had about. 1/2 teaspoon to little of my pink salt. At about day 8 I added. The rest of it when I finally got my hands on some.  Usually I'll let the belly cure for about 7- 9 days but the skin is still on so I figured I'd need a few more.  When I pulled it out today it looks like this 













IMG_0501-1.jpg



__ stannc
__ Jun 11, 2015






What's going on? Nitrite burn?  You'll see on the side where I didn't apply the supplemental dose of curing salt that the fat is nice and white.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## stannc (Jun 17, 2015)

...anyone? Did I break some sort of rule in the way I posted?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2015)

How much did the belly weigh....   how much and what did you initially add to it.....    did you bag it....   was it refrigerated....   what temp...

We need ALL the information......


----------



## stannc (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the clarificatin, DaveOmak.

Thats 9 lbs of pork belly cut into 2, 4.5lb slabs. My measurements have 2 tsp of pink curing salt added to my rub containing 12 tsp kosher salt (paprika, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, cayenne powder). It sat in a plastic bag in the fridge at about 38F for roughly 8 days. I usually add .5 tsp of pink curing salt per lb, so at 9 lbs I was initially missing 2.5 tsp of that, which I added after the 8 days. Another important note is that the skin was on so most of the rub was added to the other side of the bacon.

Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2015)

Stan, morning....  OK.....  2 tsp. for 9#'s of bellies...    That's almost perfect and well within USDA guidelines for a "dry brined" belly...   up to 200 Ppm nitrite allowed for a rubbed "dry brine"...   

1 tsp per 5#'s is approx.  156 Ppm nitrite...    5 / 4.5 x 156 = 173 Ppm nitrite was your initial  addition....   and considering the skin is figured at 10% of the belly, and skin does not absorb nitrite, add 10% to the 173...  173 X 1.1 = 191 Ppm nitrite in the meat....    You were right on the first addition.... 

I don't know where you got the .5 tsp. cure #1 was acceptable for curing 1# of belly but, that's way too much....    delete that information...  start a new recipe page...     

Dave


----------



## daveomak (Jun 17, 2015)

About the yellow fat....    could be oxidation from nitrite or room air...  or the spices....    hard to say.....  

Anyway, I would rinse it and let it sit on a wire rack in the refer for a few days, and then smoke.......


----------



## stannc (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks Dave


----------

